# Eco Friendly Oil ?



## coille (19 Feb 2011)

I used to use Organoil Danish or Hard Burnishing oil on occasions when a quick seal and colour was all that was required for a simple shelf or mantel top, and there was no time to let the stinky normal danish oils evaporate off before delivering to the customer ; it was also useful for re-oiling in customers houses 6 months later for similar reasons of smell and solvents in the air - or rather lack of solvents with Organoil. Great bonus was not having to worry about getting the stuff on your skin or clothing or breathing in the fumes.

I am now told that the company has gone bust and there is hardly any stocks left in the country. Whilst I could seek out what remaining stock is left I am more interested in finding an alternative for the future - can anyone recommend something similar? I am currently using neat tung oil but its a bit thick unless heated, or just olive oil.

Pat


----------



## Joe (20 Feb 2011)

Have you tried Osmo hard wax oils? They are not solvent free but I don't find them unpleasant to use and they are certified as safe for children's toys when dry.


----------



## coille (20 Feb 2011)

Joe":3lcvvadt said:


> Have you tried Osmo hard wax oils? They are not solvent free but I don't find them unpleasant to use and they are certified as safe for children's toys when dry.



I haven't but a number of people have recommended osmo. I'll maybe give it a try but I am really looking for something that has no nasty chemicals and solvents while it is being used. 
Pat


----------



## yetloh (21 Feb 2011)

The Osmo is OK as a finish for doors and the like but I wouldn't use it on fine furniture, particularly on a lustrous wood. It lacks the clarity of a properly clear finish like the old Ecowood Danish style oil and in a side by side comparison you can tell the difference, it takes away some of the "life" in the way that water borne finishes do. I really don't know whaat to suggest that is solvent free other than Tung oil although I believe that is pretty slow drying. 

The production of shellac is pretty low impact and it is entirely natural and non-toxic. The downside is that it has to be mixed with alcohol which then has to vapourise away. Meths is pretty unpleasant but I use Morrell's finishing spirit which is much less unpleasant and the smell doesn't hang around for long if some ventilation is provided because it is so quick drying.

Jim


----------



## Shane (21 Feb 2011)

I was under the impression organoil were still going (australian), it's just the importer that folded?


----------



## coille (22 Feb 2011)

Shane":3eakixqf said:


> I was under the impression organoil were still going (australian), it's just the importer that folded?



I rang the mob that have taken over from Hegner UK ( / Mark Baker) who were the distributors, and they said that Organoil in OZ have ceased trading and that they couldnt get any more stock in.

Pat


----------



## coille (22 Feb 2011)

yetloh":tplrp94j said:


> The Osmo is OK as a finish for doors and the like but I wouldn't use it on fine furniture, particularly on a lustrous wood. It lacks the clarity of a properly clear finish like the old Ecowood Danish style oil and in a side by side comparison you can tell the difference, it takes away some of the "life" in the way that water borne finishes do. I really don't know whaat to suggest that is solvent free other than Tung oil although I believe that is pretty slow drying.
> 
> The production of shellac is pretty low impact and it is entirely natural and non-toxic. The downside is that it has to be mixed with alcohol which then has to vapourise away. Meths is pretty unpleasant but I use Morrell's finishing spirit which is much less unpleasant and the smell doesn't hang around for long if some ventilation is provided because it is so quick drying.
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim, I like shellac myself, but I tend to use it for smart bits of furniture, maybe it would be quite good for quick sealing of simple stuff too. 

Pat


----------



## Shane (23 Feb 2011)

coille":1lsky119 said:


> Shane":1lsky119 said:
> 
> 
> > I was under the impression organoil were still going (australian), it's just the importer that folded?
> ...



B+gger! I like organoil stuff


----------



## coille (23 Feb 2011)

Shane":20pkyfef said:


> coille":20pkyfef said:
> 
> 
> > Shane":20pkyfef said:
> ...



I hope my info is wrong but thats what the woman said. I gather some suppliers still hold some old limited stock so you might still be able to snap some up


----------

